# Bumper Extension And Generator Addition



## raynardo

Before I leave on my vacation trek from Southern California to Northern California for the turkey cremation holiday, I thought I'd post what I had done on my Outback 26RKS.

Thanks for the folks here, I learned about the Cummins Onan P4300ie generator deal through Costco. It was even a better deal when I learned that the price had dropped $100 even before I received the generator. And still better when Costco credited me back those $100!

Also, I was able to sell my existing Honda eu2000i generator through this website! Thanks, yet again!

I've always wanted an inverter generator to power my OB. I could have purchased a second Honda eu2000i and then a parallel kit, but that seemed too big a hassle when I pull into an area just for lunch and I want to turn on my AC and microwave, or when I want to go sightseeing and leave our dog in the trailer enjoying air-conditioning. Not to mention when I'm boondocking, and yet still want all the conveniences offered by my trailer. I added a battery to this generator and now it quickly starts up with the turn of a key.

The answer was that Cummins Onan generator and extending the rear bumper of the OB to handle this. I wasn't too concerned a reduction in tongue weight, since I had two 6-volt Trojan batteries mounted there.

I tested this system this past weekend in the Mojave desert, and it passed with flying colors.

The whole kit and caboodle cost me about the same as I would have spent for two of the Honda generators with the parallel kit. So for me it was a wash.

Here's that link *CLICK HERE*.


----------



## battalionchief3

You totally ROCK.







That is sweet, I may steal that idea. A friend and I were just talking about that this morning.


----------



## john7349

A very good mod indeed! Very professional looking. Could a person cut "wheel slots" in the plywood for additional security?







Might be overkill tho....


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice Mod! I like both the generator and the fact that you have an extra extension on the back!


----------



## raynardo

john7349 said:


> A very good mod indeed! Very professional looking. Could a person cut "wheel slots" in the plywood for additional security?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be overkill tho....


Yup, I already have those wheel slots, exactly for the reason you describe. They didn't show up too well on the photo - black on black with black.


----------



## Fanatical1

Very nice Job adding the extension. Looks like it's plenty sturdy for the platform and generator.







I'm glad your
happy with the generator also, I thought it looked like it would be a good quality, quiet unit.

Did you ever decide to go with the remote start? I thought it was a bit pricy but would be a nice addition.

Mark


----------



## raynardo

Fanatical1 said:


> Did you ever decide to go with the remote start? It was a bit pricy but would be a nice addition.


I priced the remote start, but that was more expensive than I deemed necessary. Since I have to hook up the umbilical cord to the generator anyway, the extra seconds it takes to turn the key to start the generator just didn't seem to make it justifiable.

I'm guessing that remote unit is more for folks who don't have easy access to their generator, and probably run a fuel line from their vehicle tank to it. I've got a diesel truck, and the fuel tank is not only 40 feet from the generator, it's the wrong type of fuel. I just carry a jerry can with an extra five gallons of fuel and a slick way of transferring fuel from the can to the generator *click here*.


----------



## Sayonara

NICE JOB !!! How does it run? noise? etc. Looks great!


----------



## raynardo

Sayonara said:


> NICE JOB !!! How does it run? noise? etc. Looks great!


It runs great, since it has an "eco-throttle" which runs the generator only as fast as it needs to due to the power demands on it (same system as the Honda eu2000i had). Yes, you can hear it inside the OB but it's no worse than factory installed generators inside friends of mine's class C motorhomes. When I'm in the bedroom, the furthest distance from the unit, I can barely hear it, in fact, the air conditioning unit drowns it out. I'll take a little extra noise for all the extra convenience it affords me.

*I've posted a couple more pictures to the site, showing the covered generator and the Contico box.
CLICK HERE*​


----------



## Carey

Your extended bumper looks great! It will be plenty strong.

I done something similiar.

Click for link

Carey


----------



## raynardo

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Your extended bumper looks great! It will be plenty strong.
> I done something similiar.
> Click for link


Your work was my inspiration - with it I knew it could be done. I don't believe you've posted the finished product yet. I'd like to see what you ended up with.


----------



## Carey

I never got around to getting finished. I have the genny mounted and just use a vinyl cover to keep it out of the weather.. I used the rest of the area to haul some extra water jugs..

Yours was the 1st that looked similar to what I had done.. Yours looks even stronger than ours.. lol.. Good job!

Carey


----------



## skippershe

Great job Rainer, I'm really impressed!









Ahhh, someday.....


----------



## Path4ground

The extension was Nicely Done. I have been in a dilemma about generators, I will add the 4300ie to the list to check out
Thanks for showing your work!!!


----------



## campfirenut

Great job, I've been looking to do something like this for awhile now. Thanks for the ideas.

Bob


----------



## puffer

Looks great! I hope you plan on putting a lock of some sort on it?


----------



## Carey

puffer said:


> Looks great! I hope you plan on putting a lock of some sort on it?


I bolted our gen thru the wood, then welded the nuts.. The only way to remove the gen is with an air cut off grinder.. But my gen is dedicated to the rv..

Carey


----------



## raynardo

puffer said:


> Looks great! I hope you plan on putting a lock of some sort on it?


Thanks for thinking about that!









But I already had it covered.


----------



## Dub

Have you noticed any change in the way the trailer tows with the added length and weight? I have a Kipor 3000W that I'd like to mount to the back of mine but was considering bolting it to the tongue since the 310BHS has the propane tanks in the side of the trailer. I am worried that adding it to the back will cause bounce.


----------



## raynardo

Dub said:


> Have you noticed any change in the way the trailer tows with the added length and weight? I have a Kipor 3000W that I'd like to mount to the back of mine but was considering bolting it to the tongue since the 310BHS has the propane tanks in the side of the trailer. I am worried that adding it to the back will cause bounce.


Nope, it appears as nothing changed in the towing department. I completed a 1400 mile trip over Thanksgiving, which included driving Highway 1 from Morro Bay to San Francisco, through the city across the Golden Gate Bridge, and back onto Highway 1 to Casini Ranch. and back down to Southern California via Highway 101 and through Los Angeles (again) and home. It worked great, but unfortunately I never once got the chance to fire up the generatorl


----------



## Dub

That's good news, I will be adding this to mine come spring!


----------



## n2striper

Nice job. I really like what you did. However, being that you 'set back' the bumber will the trailer lights need to be relocated? We have a state inspection law in virginia and I guess I need to ask an inspector. I would really like someplace other than in the back of the truck to put my smoker,cooler,gen,or other camping stuff.


----------



## raynardo

n2striper said:


> Nice job. I really like what you did. However, being that you 'set back' the bumper will the trailer lights need to be relocated? We have a state inspection law in Virginia and I guess I need to ask an inspector. I would really like someplace other than in the back of the truck to put my smoker,cooler,gen,or other camping stuff.


Yeah, that's crossed my mind. But in my 1400 mile journey over Thanksgiving, I passed and was passed by a number of officers of the law, yet I wasn't ticketed (yet). It would be fairly easy to put two additional lights on the bumper and have them wired into the existing turn signal/brake lights on the OB. But I'll continue to press my luck until I get a "fix-it" ticket.


----------



## CTDOutback06

Very nice job!!! We thought about doing something like that but we ended up buying the two Honda 2000 generators and now we won't even use them because we have parked the OB in a seasonal spot. I'll hang on to the generators for future use though, we will probably take it to a race or two next year or so when the economy turns around.


----------

